# Life Expectancy



## Seany B

What is the life expectancy of Red Belly Piranha in a well maintained home aquarium??
I was just looking into it and came across 4 years. Its longer than that is it not?


----------



## Aggressive

10+ yrs is wut i heard


----------



## Jeeper

http://www.fishprofiles.com/profiles/fw/pr...ntrus+nattereri


----------



## DiXoN

if the fish has no internal problems and auqarium is maintained extremely well reds have been known to live @ 30 yrs but your more likely to get 10-15 out of them or so i have been told as i have only kept p's for 4 yrs
there has been a few threads on this and thats the general consensus
dixon


----------



## piranhapat

I had a red for 10yrs and got rid of him.


----------

